# Junit und Eclipse



## otto (19. Aug 2008)

Wie kann ich run und die Ausführung von Junit Tests verbinden.

Struktur:
Jedes package hat bei mir ein unter package: test
In diesem package sind unit test und eine Testsuite die alle unit Tests aus dem test package enthält.
Dann habe ich noch eine Testsuite die alle Testsuiten des gesamanten Projektes enthält.

Ich kann das projekt jetzt als unit Test starten oder normal aber nicht beides zusammen.
Ich möchte das bei jedem compilieren alle unit Tests durchlaufen und mein Programm startet.

mfg


----------



## maki (19. Aug 2008)

Maven 2 macht das automatisch (und vieles mehr).


----------



## otto (19. Aug 2008)

Ich möchte aber das das Erbgebnis der Tests in Eclipse angezeigt wird.


----------

